# List of CPU Gold Content



## kuma (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi all , hope everybody's OK!
I just came across this list that contains quiet a few older CPU's and their gold content and thought that It might be of use to someone , it was to me!
It also lists gold yield data for fingers , pin's and memory ect. , and also contains images.
I hope it's of use!
All the best for now and kindest regards , 
Chris

link to list ; http://www.scribd.com/doc/28911037/Gold-Content-List-in-CPU-Chips

(Edited to include link)


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't trust those numbers.

Jim


----------



## kuma (Aug 8, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Don't trust those numbers.
> 
> Jim



Hi , hows tricks?
I did wonder if that would be an issue. It's my bad , I just saw the figure for a Pentium Pro , and knowing that they are around the gram mark , I just assumed that the other figures would be fairly accurate too.
I suppose it did seem lilke the information was 'too good to be true' , considering how often I see people asking about yield data for different chips , myself included! 
I sincerley hope not to have passed on dodgy information , and I will try to confirm accuracy in future before posting any links to information.
With the kindest regards and best wishes , 
Chris


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 8, 2011)

I did a test, processing 2 Pentium Pro's; recovered 1g. = .5g from each.
That list says close to 1g each & wiki says 1.1g... :roll: 

Like Jim said, don't trust those numbers brother.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 8, 2011)

kuma said:


> I sincerley hope not to have passed on dodgy information , and I will try to confirm accuracy in future before posting any links to information.
> With the kindest regards and best wishes ,
> Chris



That list has been posted before a few times, I justed wanted to remind you and everyone 
that those numbers are not to be trusted. It is a nice chart to fill in with trusted results
when you find them or your own yields.

Jim


----------



## kuma (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi again guy's , hope all is well!
You know , the more that I read here , the more I realise that I should just sack google off and make GRF my homepage!
If I had of remembered seeing another link to it here I wouldn't have reposted , I apologize for that.
I'm not normaly to inclined to click away as I am on prepay internet and would rather save the credit for reading all that is to be found here! ;-)
All the best for now and the kindest regards ,
Stay safe , 
Chris


----------

